# Blackboard for EMS?



## MedicJenna

Does anyone out there have a program like Blackboard that they use for their EMT class? I have used Blackboard before but it is so cluttered and annoying I am in need of a change. I have a decent budget. Any ideas??


----------



## DesertMedic66

What all do you put on blackboard?


----------



## chaz90

My Paramedic program used Moodle. They set up a portal with a login for each course, and it worked pretty well.


----------



## abckidsmom

My department is talking about using Moodle for ongoing training, too.  It seems to be less cluttered than Blackboard.


----------



## JPINFV

MedicJenna said:


> Does anyone out there have a program like Blackboard that they use for their EMT class? I have used Blackboard before but it is so cluttered and annoying I am in need of a change. I have a decent budget. Any ideas??


----------



## MMiz

I've used Moodle as an instructor at the K12 and college level and it would be my first choice.  Best of all, it's free.

I've used BlackBoard as a student in college and it seems to be similar to Moodle.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

I like Blackboard, I have taken EMS management classes on it. However, I might like it because its the only platform like this I have ever used. I have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## medicdan

The quality and usability of all of these platforms lies in how the back end is built and how the instructor uploads content. Gigo, if you put garbage in, you get garbage out.

With that said, I've taken and taught classes on 3 different platforms...and I like blackboards testing and grade book, but moodle's overall interface.


----------



## WTEngel

Jones & Bartlett has a pretty slick integration of an online platform that integrates with the AAOS text. We have used it for 4 classes now and it seems pretty good. We do their gradebook and online quizzes there. Exams are still taken in class of course.

jblearning.com is the website.


----------

